# LVVTA Conversion Guidelines



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Looks like the 1st amendment to the EV build rules have gone live.
http://www.lvvta.org.nz/documents/standards/LVVTA_STD_Electric_and_Hybrid_Vehicles.pdf

Mostly cleanup of the first issue.


----------

